# أيا ملك الانسانية المجد عوفي اذا عوفيت والكرم ( حمد لله علي سلامتك



## مصنع جبال السروات (2 أبريل 2013)

المَجدُ عوفِيَ إِذ عوفِيتَ وَالكَرَمُ " " وَزالَ عَنكَ إِلى أَعدائِكَ الأَلَمُ
صَحَّت بِصِحَّتِكَ الغاراتُ وَاِبتَهَجَت " " بِها المَكارِمُ وَاِنهَلَّت بِها الدِيَمُ
وَراجَعَ الشَمسَ نورٌ كانَ فارَقَها " " كَأَنَّما فَقدُهُ في جِسمِها سَقَمُ
وَلاحَ بَرقُكَ لي مِن عارِضَي مَلِكٍ " " ما يَسقُطُ الغَيثُ إِلا حَيثُ يَبتَسِمُ
يَسمى الحُسامَ وَلَيسَت مِن مُشابَهَةٍ " " وَكَيفَ يَشتَبِهُ المَخدومُ وَالخَدَمُ
تَفَرَّدَ العُربُ في الدُنيا بِمَحتِدِهِ " " وَشارَكَ العُربَ في إِحسانِهِ العَجَمُ
وَأَخلَصَ اللهُ لِلإِسلامِ نُصرَتَهُ " " وَإِن تَقَلَّبَ في آلائِهِ الأُمَمُ
وَما أَخُصُّكَ في بُرءٍ بِتَهنِئَةٍ " " إِذا سَلِمتَ فَكُلُّ الناسِ قَد سَلِموا
تهنئة خاصة للشعب السعودي بسلامة الملك عبدالله حفظه الله
اصالة عن نفسي ونيابة عن كافة السودانيين​


----------

